

Sen. Al Franken's Letter To Steve Jobs About iPhone Tracking - Bud
http://www.talkingpointsmemo.com/documents/2011/04/sen-al-frankens-letter-to-steve-jobs-about-iphone-tracking.php?page=1

======
jason_slack
When a Senator sends such a letter, is Apple (or any company) obligated to
respond? Can't they just read it, get a good chuckle and file it in the
"circular file".

How does this Senator think he has any position to just whip off a letter. Are
there not more important issues in Minnesota...

~~~
gobongo
No (assuming it isn't a subpoena, which this isn't).

Yes.

He has just as much position to whip off a letter to Steve Jobs as anyone
else, though his letterhead means he's probably less likely to receive a "no
big deal" response.

That's for the voters in Minnesota to decide.

